# Which HSF to buy.



## junaid786 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello,
I have a Sabertooth X58 and in tel corei7 920 with HD5770 GFX and TX750 PSU.

I want to hardly overclock my cpu to 4.00ghz

Pls tell me a good cpu cooler my budjet is 5000 only not greater that.

I have in my these coolers.

NH D14
H70

I think NH D14 cant fit in my case (may be). Height of cooler is 160mm and width of my case is 180mm.

Cant tell it will fit or not pls give any suggestion.


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2011)

Consider Megahalems. Venemous X is a good option too.


----------



## d3p (Jun 28, 2011)

@OP: You want to overclock an i7 920 hardly, why not getting a Hyper 212+ or N620.

They are cheap & good too.

BTW which cabinet you have ??


----------



## junaid786 (Jun 28, 2011)

This one:

Zebronics - Products : Cabinet - Intermediate Series - Desire


----------



## d3p (Jun 29, 2011)

You can opt for CM Hyper 212+ & CM N6220 both of them fits your pocket as well as cabinet.

BTW why are you using 4GB Dual channel for i7 920 ???


----------

